# Внезапные головокружения, нехватка воздуха, шаткая походка



## Александр37 (19 Фев 2018)

Доброго времени суток. Меня зовут Александр, мне 25 лет, проживаю я в г. Иваново. 

С детства меня постоянно беспокоили головные боли, я занимался футболом, во время игры я не мог играть головой, т.к сразу начинала болеть голова(подташнивало),были проблемы с памятью. До 8 лет я болел анурезом, который в последствии прошел. Врачи ставили повышенное внутричерепное давление. В 2001г. (мне было 9 лет) была травма( меня одноклассник дернул за руку) лежал в детской травматологии, где мне поставили диагноз закрытый ротационный подвывих С-1. 

В 18 лет у меня случился первый приступ во время отдыха на море. Было сильное головокружение, тошнота, руки и ноги были постоянно влажные, тяжело было дышать, при ходьбе сильно шатало, онемение лица ,температура стояла 37.2!

Спустя некоторое время у меня добавились нарушение зрения( сначала расплывчато все видел потом нормально). В 20 лет появилась тяжесть в ногах, распирало голову, лицо отекало, подташнивало, болезненность движения глаз( влево-вправо), хруст в ушах, тяжесть при открытии рта, появились мушки перед глазами. В 23 года добавилось головные боли давящего-распирающего-сжимающего характера, тяжесть в затылке, боли в затылке, спазмы в позвоночнике, ощущение как будто ток проходит по позвонку, сильно нарушилась чувствительность тела, стало повышенное АД, тошнота, уши закладывало, шум в ушах постоянный.

Заключение мрт головного мозга от сентября 2016 г. Мелкая архноидальная киста в передних отделах лобной области справа на фоне умеренного расширения оболочных пространств в конвекситальных отделах лобно-теменной области заместительного характера. Гипоплазия правой вертебральной артерии, слабовыраженная наружная несимметричная гидроцефалия. Рентген шейного отдела позвоночника от марта 2016г в фазе механического разгибания нестабильность С2-С3 4мл, С3-С4 2мл. в фазе механического сгибания нестабильность С2-С3 2мл, аномалия Кимерли. РЭГ от марта 2016г Пульсовое кровенаполнение в пределах нормы во всех бассейнах. Тонус средних и мелких артерий снижен во всех бассейнах справа, в пределах нормы во всех бассейнах слева. Периферическое сосудистое сопротивление повышено во всех бассейнах справа и в бассейне левой внутренней сонной артерии, в пределах нормы в бассейне левой позвоночной артерии. Признаки затруднения венозного оттока в бассейне позвоночных артерий. УЗДГ сосудов головы и шеи. Признаки начальных проявлений недостаточности кровоснабжений в ВББ на фоне компрессионного воздействия на ППА, малый диаметр ППА. Венозная дисгемия выраженная. 

Заключение офтальмолога от февраля 2016г ангиопатия сечатки.
Заключение невролога+сосудистого врача от января 2018г. артериальная гипертензия.

На данный момент меня сильно беспокоит повышенное АД, головные боли переходящие из затылка в височную часть пульсирующего характера, бывает распирает голову, боли при движении глаз, мушки перед глазами постоянно, хруст в ушах при глотании, закладывает уши, шум в ушах ближе к ночи, тяжесть в челюсти, лицо отекает, глаза выпирают, сильная тяжесть в затылке, сильное давление в шее, сильный спазм позвоночника(сжимает все тело),руки ноги ледяные, постоянно влажные ноги и руки, быстрая усталость, шаткая походка(мотает из стороны в сторону),плохая память, не хватка воздуха(тяжело вздохнуть),( головокружение при смене места положения, обильное слюноотделение ночью, головокружение внезапное, дрожь в конечностях, тошнота, трудности в речи, трудно выразить мысль,тяжесть в ногах,ломит ноги и поясницу, зрачки разного размера, от шеи до поясницы потеря чувствительности, выскочили пятна на теле красные (на спине и по рукам идут)!Сильный хруст в шее(при повороте головы) Сильные щелчки в позвонках!

Прочитайте пожалуйста, можете ли помочь мне.
Какие Мрт , мне нужно сделать(просто честно - сил уже нет)
Обходил, кучу врачей ,в своем городе -таблетки уже не помогают даже!
Симптомы постоянные-ни куда не уходят!


----------



## La murr (19 Фев 2018)

@Александр37, Александр, здравствуйте!
Какое лечение Вам было назначено?
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## AIR (19 Фев 2018)

Александр37 написал(а):


> В 2001г. (мне было 9 лет) была травма( меня одноклассник дернул за руку) лежал в детской травматологии, где мне поставили диагноз закрытый ротационн


Судя по всему еще при рождении голову "скрутили"..
 Лучше всего качественный мануальный осмотр с акцентом на кранио-вертебральный переход. . Ну а здесь хотя-бы сами снимки шеи с функциональными пробами выложить..


Александр37 написал(а):


> Прочитайте пожалуйста, можете ли помочь мне.


Учитывая длительность и выраженность проблемы , без небольшого курса лечения  , даже и говорить что то о перспективах лечения большого смысла не имеет..


Александр37 написал(а):


> Обходил, кучу врачей ,в своем городе -таблетки уже не помогают даже!


Они и не помогут никак.. Лечение мануальное, мягкотканевыми методиками .. и даже ими крайне осторожне..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Фев 2018)

По обследованию, здоров.


----------

